# whizzer motor project



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2011)

well since i spent all my fun money i got bored so i decited to see what the problem was with the h motor i bought.  i took the cover off and discovered that the person rebuilt it and did not place the spacers for the crank and the cam. this caused it to grind.  i checked the cylinder  it has a little surface rust but came clean with atf fluid.  automatic fluid will eat rust off and loosen it up. as it sits the thing need spacers and a good cleaning and it will run nicely. here are some pics one of them has spacers its the j motor cover.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 28, 2011)

Whizzer's are great lil motors.crankshaft spacers are A,B,C,D,E,F,G. run about $12.00 per.nice lil project.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 28, 2011)

i haven't torn into my h model, it needs a rebuilt. The bearings are still good but the rings are really bad and oil is leaking so much that its running down the outside of my exhaust pipe. next year.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for the information. the cost is not too bad.  a oil leak usually a gasket not the rings.  usually it will smoke alot  on throttle acceleration for it to be rings. look around the area close to it to find it.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 2, 2011)

Also check for bad valve guides,and the valve cover should be the vented one (H&J)motors. Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2011)

i better check my guides also and the vent thanks.


----------

